
European Parliament Approves Controversial “Meme Ban” - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/the-eu-agreed-on-the-final-text-of-a-meme-ban/
======
gnode
> This rule would force major platforms like YouTube to filter every single
> upload to prevent copyright infringement.

Is this not the de facto practise of YouTube today?

~~~
Konnstann
Youtube relies on Copyright holders to flag offending videos, which is in its
own way a flawed system, whereas this legislation, to the best of my
knowledge, would hold Youtube accountable for any infringement rather than the
uploader themselves.

------
rolph
ok lets suppose someone created a video of white noise in 1080p with a dolby 5
surround sound white noise hiss. these are natural phenomenon, thus not
copyrightable so i am told. now suppose someone then interposes a slight bit
shift on the binary representation of this data [read as steganographic
encoding] so that a piece of media is now a whitenoise stream, and a key or
semaphore modulus stream. Yes it makes it bigger and adds overhead, but lets
also get the blockchain in on this so that when the stego key is disseminated
it cant be taken back, similar to the direction that torrent tracking is going
in? ill shut up for a while now, anybody else want to chime in?

~~~
stuaxo
People uploading white noise to youtube have already faced copyright claims.

~~~
rolph
i think those claims were dropped though.

[https://www.eff.org/takedowns/ten-hours-static-gets-five-
cop...](https://www.eff.org/takedowns/ten-hours-static-gets-five-copyright-
notices)

[https://blogs.adelaide.edu.au/adelaidex/2018/01/22/the-
after...](https://blogs.adelaide.edu.au/adelaidex/2018/01/22/the-aftermath-of-
the-white-noise-youtube-copyright-claims-a-qa-with-dr-sebastian-tomczak/)

{adde}

in after the fact [of comment/replies] is this:

[https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-10/white-noise-
youtube-c...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-10/white-noise-youtube-
copyright-infringement/9314858)

Can that sort of sound really be copyrighted?

"It's actually a bit of a grey area," said Dr Kylie Pappalardo, a lecturer in
intellectual property law at QUT.

"Copyright protects expressions that are recorded in material form, but the
expressions have to be original.

"What the law means by original is that it has to originate from somebody.

"There's a chance that [white noise is] not actually original enough to be
copyrighted, and if it is original enough, then the protection would be quite
a low-level protection."

